# Electric Outboard Motors and complete systems



## epowermarine (Oct 18, 2009)

EPower Marine is a small boat dealership in South Florida specializing in electric propulsion components and systems.  We have all of the high power electric outboard motors from Parsun, Torqeedo, and Ray.  These can be configured as tiller or remote throttle/steering.  We can put together a package including AGM batteries and dual-pro chargers that are tailored to your needs.

Please contact Captain Todd Sims at 561-613-2737 or email [email protected]
Website is www.epowermarine.com
Prices range from $1k for the smaller '2hp' motors up to $5k for the larger '9.9hp' ones.
Sales nationwide, installation service in South Florida.


----------

